# 2022 Trek Top Fuel vs Ibis Mojo vs Yeti Sb140



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

I’ve been lucky enough to get the green light from the boss to get a new bike. I currently ride a Fuel Ex, which I’m keeping. I’d like something different, something fun and flickable. I know the TF is totally different than the other bikes listed here, but I’ve got a really good relationship with the local Trek store. Anybody ridden any of these to compare?


----------



## ckspeed (May 25, 2012)

You should checkout "JC TRails" youtube to get his take on the 2022 Trek Top Fuel.


----------



## ugadawg (Jun 27, 2020)

I just bought a mojo and it’s a blast to ride. It’s basically what every review says. If you want to go out and have fun, it’s your bike. If you’re looking to set speed records, it’s not your bike. It’s efficient, climbs well, and it’s really maneuverable (even with the long wheelbase). I look for roots and rocks to pop off of when I ride it.
I have ridden my friend’s sb140 a couple of times and it’s completely different than the mojo. It’s really fun down hill, but it’s definitely more of a sit and spin bike on the up hill and flat sections. There’s a lot of short punchy climbs where I ride and it’s not good for those. I have a lot more fun climbing on the mojo.


----------



## Riled (May 1, 2012)

I test rode about a dozen bikes (pre pandemic) and ordered the Mojo as soon as I rode it. I didn’t try the Trek Fuel or the SB-140, although I did ride several other Yetis. The Mojo was more fun to sling around corners and oddly fun to ride up technical climbs. I’ve put many 100’s of miles on it now, and it’s also been super durable, reliable, and hasn’t had any quirks. It’s been very easy to maintain.


----------



## SleepeRst (Nov 30, 2011)

V8Interceptor said:


> I’ve been lucky enough to get the green light from the boss to get a new bike. I currently ride a Fuel Ex, which I’m keeping. I’d like something different, something fun and flickable. I know the TF is totally different than the other bikes listed here, but I’ve got a really good relationship with the local Trek store. Anybody ridden any of these to compare?


The top fuel is going to feel almost identical to your fuel. The 2020 was fun and flickable, 2022 not so much


----------

